# Px storm FS holster



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

I need help looking for a Holster that will work with a rail mounded laser crimson cmr-201. It need to be a owb back problems will not take isb type. I have look on line all of them say their great but i am not in the mood to wast money without seeing them, or knowing they really fix correctly. Thanks for your help


----------



## HOPELESS (Sep 1, 2012)

I guess no one can help I just order a fobus holster, I just wish I could get one help !


----------

